# White Head Phase



## jmiles50 (Dec 14, 2008)

So I just reserved a baby for the 09 season from Bobby, and I'm just wondering if I look at the B&W discussion forum or the Chacoan/Extreme Giant forum :?: I just wanna check out more about this color phase, and not sure where to look :!:


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 14, 2008)

They are both considered _Tupinambis merianae_. It is thought the only current differences is size and local. The information you will find in the B&W and Chocoan/Extreme Giant should go across the board in most instances.


----------



## jmiles50 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I did a little more reading and realize that Bobby's website has Chocoan White Giants and a White Head phase of the Argentine B&W. I guess I'll look for more info in the B&W forum.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 22, 2009)

jmiles50 said:


> So I just reserved a baby for the 09 season from Bobby, :!:



I just reserved an 09 today! hope theres enough to go around! :fc


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone know how many normal B&W there will be this year?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sure there will be less available since Bert from Agama died last year. Bobby had talked about hatching 1000 (vs. 600 last year) but it depends on the economy and how many deposits he gets. If the demand is less, he will probably hatch less. It would be a problem if he has to feed and house 500 Tegu's if they don't sell.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 23, 2009)

I see thanks, Dave.


----------

